# Please help...



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

pics will help:shade:


----------



## tcb60175 (Dec 31, 2011)

I will post pics as soon as I can master how ...


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Contact Don at Gordon Glass and he might be able to shed some light on it for you or possible Gale Martin.


----------



## tcb60175 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## tcb60175 (Dec 31, 2011)

*finally*


----------



## tcb60175 (Dec 31, 2011)

*hoping*

Still trying to master this computer c#@p...hope
The pics help my cause


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Try WWW.gordoncomposites.com for information on your bow. Good luck


----------



## tcb60175 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have called them and they don't seem to interested in helping ..but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I guess that is what happens when the old crew hands down the rains. Did you try Terry Martin or Gale Martin they are both interested in keeping the history of archery going.


----------

